# painted interior and new fabric on doors



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i finally got around to painting the trim and covering that ugly mutli color crap fabric. i just need to find something to go around the fabric to cover up the lil bit of white fabric and glue crap. anyone have any suggestions???


































i would like to state that i would have preferred to keep my interior plain black but the trim was all scratched and i am too poor to buy new trim pieces.

also i plan on covering the rear panels, anyone ever do this? if so was it hard and any pics?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

i need to do what you did i like that way better how did you do it anyways? but for the crack id say maybe black caulking or something..im not really sure but that was the first thing to come to mind


----------



## ChrisBulla (Dec 1, 2004)

looks nice

-cb


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

T200SX:
if you are talking about the fabric stuff...first go to walmart or any fabric store and find something you like. i just happen to find this fabric from someone on this forum awhile ago and never got around to putting it on til now. 

anywho...first i masked off all of the door but the stock fabric. then i lined up the new fabric over the old to make sure it was cut to the right size. i then started to tuck the end of the fabric into the lil crack using a flat head screw driver (i started at the end closest to the window switches). 

after that i flipped the rest of the fabric back toward the end i started to tuck so that i could spray it was glue (i used the 3m spray glue also at walmart). after spraying i quickly put the fabric back in place and made sure it was smooth. then just go back to the tucking method using the flat head. last thing i did was cut the hole for the door handle. 

hope this helps

CB: thanks for the comment


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks ill ahve to try that


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

You could use like 20Ga black wire to go around the trim to hide the white stuff.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> You could use like 20Ga black wire to go around the trim to hide the white stuff.


i was just thinking that, ill have to see what it looks like. i thought i remembered someone on this forum maybe using grey wire. ill have to see what i can find at the wonderful world of walmart.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

have access to computer mice? i i used the cable from an old mouse, painted it black with vinyl dye and it worked great.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

pete? said:


> have access to computer mice? i i used the cable from an old mouse, painted it black with vinyl dye and it worked great.


ghetto... I like it.
door looks great


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i think ill try the speakerwire idea before i go with the mouse one. pete got any pics? just to compare to the speaker wire.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> ghetto... I like it.
> door looks great


I am the king of getto.

this my friend is getto at its finest.

ill take a pic of my doors tonight.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks way better then my interior. Good job.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

thanks for all the comments

here are the rear panels just finished them.
before









after


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice! Can you take off the old fabric and paint it or do you have to put fabric on it?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Nice! Can you take off the old fabric and paint it or do you have to put fabric on it?


i took off all the old fabric and just replaced it with new fabric.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you cant paint it, its like a cardboard/woodie flimsy material, looks good.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

well i finally got around to getting something to go around the fabric... i picked up some black craft cord from walmart
















may not look the greatest but im satisfied with it for now


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I like it. look clean.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> I like it. look clean.


thanks alot for the comments everyone. 
i decided i was gunna do the rear deck as well. just got done with it.

















next job is the head liner but ill have to make another trip to get more fabric.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

lookin clean, im probably going to re do the interior in my sentra, and rip my 240 interior out. is that the simulated leather stuff on the rear deck? and the fake carbon fabric on the door inserts?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Dustin said:


> lookin clean, im probably going to re do the interior in my sentra, and rip my 240 interior out. is that the simulated leather stuff on the rear deck? and the fake carbon fabric on the door inserts?



yes its simulated leather on the rear deck and panels. also the fake cf material on the doors. i hope i can get the same price for the leather lookin stuff i got a crap load of it for like $5/yd on sale.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i really do like the look of it, its got like, a home look, like a seat next to a wall or something.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wow. that looks great! very very nice work jen! i think i will do like you and give my rear deck a nice leather to it. i would like to see your head liner because i cant tell if i want to re-do mine in normal headliner but black or that leather. jo-ann's fabrics rocks eh? $5 for a yard of leather.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

thanks pete, yea i was surprised when i found it for $5/yd i should of got alot more but i only had like $15 on me at the time. im going by there today to get some more and hopefully have the headliner done by next week. ill post pics once im done with it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

seeing how good that looked made me want to get on with my dream interior. black headliner grey visors, grey trim around sun roof, black sun roof shade. just all black with grey accents. im starting tonight :thumbup: the headliner is the first to be riped out and ill be filling in any and all areas that can rattle with expanding foam. just an FYI though, if you use the foam be sure to test it first. find out how much it will expand, if its hot out it will expand alot more and much faster and it is like super glue so once its down it down for good.......if you get it on your carpet or seats.....tough shit lol.

good luck.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

pete? said:


> seeing how good that looked made me want to get on with my dream interior. black headliner grey visors, grey trim around sun roof, black sun roof shade. just all black with grey accents. im starting tonight :thumbup: the headliner is the first to be riped out and ill be filling in any and all areas that can rattle with expanding foam. just an FYI though, if you use the foam be sure to test it first. find out how much it will expand, if its hot out it will expand alot more and much faster and it is like super glue so once its down it down for good.......if you get it on your carpet or seats.....tough shit lol.
> 
> good luck.


that foam sounds like a good idea i should probably do that now that all my seats are out and im replacing the carpet anyway so if it gets on something it doesnt matter.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> that foam sounds like a good idea i should probably do that now that all my seats are out and im replacing the carpet anyway so if it gets on something it doesnt matter.


go to home depot. its called "great stuff" there is small gap filler (does not expant alot) and large gap filler (expands alot)

i justed used it in my trunk to get rid of the skin ratteling on the braces when my ac is on and it worked perfect, quiet as a mouse now. it also adds a good bit of streangth. instead of it sitting on top and having gaps the foam is like a glue and will prevent it from moving at all. i could sit on my trunk lid now and it wont bow/pop inward. and it adds next to no weight at all. if you get it on your hands expect it to stay for a few days. im sitting here with gross black fingers lol. (its not black, but its sticky and picks up alot of dirt)


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

i wonder if that leather stuff will fade with the sun? 

keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Marius said:


> i wonder if that leather stuff will fade with the sun?
> 
> keep us posted :thumbup:


not if you use leather cleaner/protectant on it.......or you have tinted windows in the rear like i do


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

pete? said:


> not if you use leather cleaner/protectant on it.......or you have tinted windows in the rear like i do


yea my windows are tinted too so im not too worried about any fading.


----------

